
Laser Scans Reveal Maya “Megalopolis” Below Guatemalan Jungle - bryanrasmussen
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/maya-laser-lidar-guatemala-pacunam/
======
JoeAltmaier
I'm always wondering about these claims of population: how would we know all
the structures were active at once? Perhaps its a century of building, with
structures abandoned as they decayed and new ones built. Then the population
at any one time could have been at most a percentage of the estimates.

~~~
vanderZwan
In this case there is circumstantial evidence - from what I understand there
is a huge difference in population estimates between the first time contact
was made with Europeans, and every time after that. All accounts point to an
apocalypse due to diseases, even before the Spanish conquistadors came.

In other words: it was the _previous ground research_ that was at odds with
the written accounts.

